# WTF did I just witness



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Bellator 155 - Manhoef got well and truly robbed in possibly the most ridiculous title fight decision in MMA history. Disgusting.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Sounds like every MMA fight that goes to the judges.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Did King Mo get robbed.

Manhoef could be the 2nd robbery in a row for bellator.

Ever since Bendo lost to Koreshkov, judging decisions have been shady there.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Trix said:


> Did King Mo get robbed.
> 
> Manhoef could be the 2nd robbery in a row for bellator.
> 
> Ever since Bendo lost to Koreshkov, judging decisions have been shady there.


Yes... King Mo got robbed pretty badly too... as did i, since i had a bet on him.


----------

